# Unknown man shoots bus passenger in Nasr City



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

An unknown man broke into pubic transportation bus and shot at passengers in the east Cairo neighborhood of Nasr City Monday, killing one. 

Bus passengers and passersby in the street were horrified. 

Some of the passengers tried to catch the shooter, but he threatened them with his gun before running away. 

Policemen and ambulances rushed to the accident but the victim, a worker at Mubarak hospital, had already died before their arrival. He was shot in the head and in the chest. 

Eyewitnesses said they were shocked when they saw one of the passengers produce a gun and shoot the victim. 

They said that it was not a random shooting. 

Youm7 English Edition | Unknown man shoots bus passenger in Nasr City

And some people think it's safe.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> An unknown man broke into pubic transportation bus and shot at passengers in the east Cairo neighborhood of Nasr City Monday, killing one.
> 
> Bus passengers and passersby in the street were horrified.
> 
> ...


Not nice, but this happens 2,500 times in my backyard back home over one weekend.


----------

